# A new Fedora (pic)



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 12, 2009)

I was not sure about pulling off a Fedora, but I decided to give it a go...they are pretty fun


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 12, 2009)

I love fedora's I have about 6...they are so fun with jeans and a T with kick-ass boots!!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I love fedora's I have about 6...they are so fun with jeans and a T with kick-ass boots!!_

 
No kidding!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been missing out all this time...great tip with fashion, thanx!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 13, 2009)

You look good in a fedora!


----------



## MissAlly (Sep 13, 2009)

I love fedoras,but my friend ruined my favorite one.: (


----------



## makeba (Sep 14, 2009)

i love fedoras they are soo hawt. i have been seeing a lot as of late so i guess people are creating more styles. yes yes with a kick azz pair of jeans, boots and a sweet t even i would gawk at you!!
i wish i could wear them but my damn head is too big! i have locs and it aint happening. i wonder if they have a big head fedora hat out there!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 26, 2009)

You are so pulling that off!


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 30, 2009)

You can really pull it off, you look great!

I have a large head and therefore look pretty weird in hats of any kind


----------



## Holy Rapture (Sep 30, 2009)

You look great. Of course, you can pull it off


----------

